# Can Someone Get a Working MIUI?



## jquest68 (Sep 3, 2011)

I was wondering if anybody can get MIUI running for the TB? It's crazy that people start it and then abandon it. If this was to be working I wouldn't get a new phone. I'll be happy with MIUI. I want to go back to the GB version that was done by Vicious but the MMS is not working.
MIUI v4 would be great. Why do Developers drop this projects?


----------



## santod (Nov 19, 2011)

Well, I think a few things you must keep in mind is this:

1.) Developers generally work on projects which interest themselves as well as the community.
But usually it's something they are wanting for their own use as well as to share.
When Developers start a project, maybe it is their main interest or one of them, at that point in time.
But things change, newer OS's come out and so do new devices.
With these new OS's and new devices coming out, they get bored with what's currently available to them and they venture on to newer things.
We all do this, it just so happens when users move on, it doesn't effect what development is happening, but when Devs move on, their projects usually end.

2.) Sometimes other issues with certain aspects of the development or porting process can cause real headaches for a developer.
Some stick with it and resolve the issues.
while there are also those instances which can't be easily resolved and rather then one person waste their life away trying to get, let's say, "Mms" working on ICS Miui for the Thunderbolt, they simply move onto another project or something altogether entirely different.
I can understand this happening, as the troubles can far outweigh the paybacks for much of what has to be done getting these things to work sometimes.

Having said all of that, I am fairly confident I could put together a Miui rom for the Bolt, from what remnants still exist of the older builds.
Can I guarantee Mms and everything will fully function? No I cannot.
It's very possible that could happen, it's also possible it would be no better then where it left off last.
I guess my point is, sure someone could do it.
But does anyone have a reason or motivation to do so?
As I said, generally these projects begin when a Dev is looking to make a certain rom for their own use as well.
I don't have any strong desire or interest in Miui, which is what my reasoning for not making a Miui rom would be.
So bottom line I suppose, would be no benefit or lack of motivation to do so, due to lack of personal interest.

Example: I could make an Miui Rom for you, but what do I gain from doing so, other then the experience and lost sleep?
None of this is intended to sound rude, so I apologize if it does at all.
I am just trying to somewhat answer your question.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

jquest68 said:


> I was wondering if anybody can get MIUI running for the TB? It's crazy that people start it and then abandon it. If this was to be working I wouldn't get a new phone. I'll be happy with MIUI. I want to go back to the GB version that was done by Vicious but the MMS is not working.
> MIUI v4 would be great. Why do Developers drop this projects?


Not to start a flame war but didn't you post this awhile back? You seem to want miui really bad but sadly you came to the game to late. Miui just has to many issues and most of it deals with mms and how our ril is. The only dev that really made miui for the bolt was Droid vicious and he even said mms would most likely never work on the bolt. He tried for a long time to get mms to work. He finally gave up but his miui roms worked very well and only thing missing was the mms.

Again this isn't to flame you seem very eager to get a miui build. So maybe you should look in to how to make one. I am sure santod and many other devs can point you in the right direction on how to compile a rom and any questions you might have. I can even post a few of dv miui builds for you to try. As far as you finding a dev now to make a miui build on the bolt I can say safely it will never happen. All we really have left is santod and twisted left and they are busy on their projects. I heard liquid has something in the works but that's just rumors until it comes out.

So look in to creating a rom and you won't have to wait and wish on others.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## santod (Nov 19, 2011)

FWIW -

For shits and giggles, I went ahead and built a Miui Rom for the Bolt last night.
Didn't spend a lot of time on it and only did one build.
Everything is working, except sending Mms(recieving is working), as I somewhat expected, since I didn't spend much time changing Apn's and such.
If I liked Miui more, perhaps I would pursue getting Mms to work, but I have no real motivation to do so.
Though I must admit, it runs really smooth and doesn't look as bad with Holo Launcher installed and a more Aosp type ICS theme applied to the rest of the UI.
As I said earlier, it's just not something I could see myself spending any real time working on.


----------



## jquest68 (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh wow thanks guys. I did post something like this before. Sorry its been a while. I really would love MIUI I'm tired of fail roms that came off the ICS leak. There's always something wrong. The MIUI at least I knew the MMS wasn't working but everything else worked just fine. Connection, UI and I never lost a signal when traveling.
I would love to create one for me and learn how to compile a rom. I would like to keep my phone and not upgrade because I believe its still a good phone but just not so much love given to it being 2yrs old.

Thanks Santod and Hellboy.


----------



## jquest68 (Sep 3, 2011)

oh man, I don't mind if I don't get MMS now because Christmas is over and I was sending lots of pics but now not so much. Receiving MMS would be great and just to have something working and different than ICS would be great.

P.S. Thanks Santod for your explanation on my thread.


----------



## jquest68 (Sep 3, 2011)

please release it or send it to me. I haven't used MIUI for a long time and been wanting to get it on my phone. Like you said others tried and lost interest because of new OS' but I don't have money for a new phone so I'm stuck with this for a long time.


----------



## santod (Nov 19, 2011)

jquest68 said:


> please release it or send it to me. I haven't used MIUI for a long time and been wanting to get it on my phone. Like you said others tried and lost interest because of new OS' but I don't have money for a new phone so I'm stuck with this for a long time.


No problem.
Let me finish getting a few messes cleaned up in the kitchen over the next couple days, and then I will do a clean-up of that build and get it posted up for you.
Well, for you and any few others out there that may still have a Thunderbolt and are interested in an Miui build. (still only Android 4.0.1 though)
Unless I can get around to re-basing, which I don't really see happening anytime soon.
Too much life stuff and projects of my own going on that need attention.
But hopefully it will suit you, or at the very least give you something different to try out for a bit.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

santod said:


> No problem.
> Let me finish getting a few messes cleaned up in the kitchen over the next couple days, and then I will do a clean-up of that build and get it posted up for you.
> Well, for you and any few others out there that may still have a Thunderbolt and are interested in an Miui build. (still only Android 4.0.1 though)
> Unless I can get around to re-basing, which I don't really see happening anytime soon.
> ...


Sounds good to me. I been wanting to try a miui build.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jquest68 (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome thanks. I'm going to load this and give the phone to a friend of mine because I'm hoping to get the GS3 this week. I feel so way behind on this phone but at least with MIUI it'll be great. Love MIUI. is it on the GS3?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

jquest68 said:


> Awesome thanks. I'm going to load this and give the phone to a friend of mine because I'm hoping to get the GS3 this week. I feel so way behind on this phone but at least with MIUI it'll be great. Love MIUI. is it on the GS3?


Yes.

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/37391-[ROM]-MIUIAndroid---MIUI-4.1---Build-V-[12.25.12]

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/33059-(Official)-MIUI.us-V4.1.2--2.10.19-(10/26/2012)-Beta1RIL-Fixed!

There's probably still some issues with builds on the S3, but there are builds out there nonetheless. Honestly, droidvicious's MIUI builds for the gnex are about the best i've seen on a recent VZW device (flashed onto my friend's gnex).


----------



## jquest68 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thank you. Will rooting and putting this rom affect the updates that comes to everyones phone?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

jquest68 said:


> Thank you. Will rooting and putting this rom affect the updates that comes to everyones phone?


If you mean official OTA updates, yes. Most custom roms are designed to block OTAs in order to avoid the possible consequences of accepting one on a rooted device running custom firmware, i.e. Losing root, bootloops, etc.


----------



## tburns (Jan 5, 2012)

jquest68 said:


> Thank you. Will rooting and putting this rom affect the updates that comes to everyones phone?


Rooting and all the tbolt roms out there will stop updates. However there hasnt been an update in a LONG TIme..

TBH Santod has a GREAT De HTC Sensed rom, which means a combination of ICS with the HTC Sense, But ONLY keeping the working aspects of HTC Sense that AOSP doesnt have, Like Video.

Its Called UnSenseROM Beta 3.0. I do not have a link and Im sure one will get posted. Im a true AOSP and KANG phan but this rom is the best of both in one package with ICS and everything major works. There are bugs as its ICS on the tbolt with no offical support for ics.

I dont know if its ok i give the link as i have seen Santod post a few replies to ya.


----------



## Nomad1600 (Jul 9, 2012)

tburns said:


> Rooting and all the tbolt roms out there will stop updates. However there hasnt been an update in a LONG TIme..
> 
> TBH Santod has a GREAT De HTC Sensed rom, which means a combination of ICS with the HTC Sense, But ONLY keeping the working aspects of HTC Sense that AOSP doesnt have, Like Video.
> 
> ...


It has been posted in other parts of Rootzwiki so I don't think it is wrong to post it here:

http://forums.infectedrom.com/showthread.php/1859-%E2%98%85-%E2%98%86-ROM-UnSenseROM-ICS-4-0-4-DeSensed-AWESOME-BEATS-APM-EQ-Beta-%E2%98%86-%E2%98%85

I haven't tried it yet, but I di run his prior ROM (NuSense) and it was a great looking ROM that offered great performance and great support from the developer (Santod). UnSense seems like an even better ROM, combining the best aspects of AOSP and Sense in an ICS ROM. Santod really knows his stuff and is extremely responsive.


----------



## jquest68 (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah, love your roms. its awesome.


----------

